# Sticky  MTD 760/860/960/990 Model Names...



## Guest

Ive been compiling a list of names that these MTD built tractors were sold under... to date I have 22 names that have been verified thru pics obtained on the internet... If you know of others and can provide pictures please add them to this list. I will add a couple pics for referance, the first being my own Columbia(960) and MTD(960) versions aswell as a White GT1650 which is built on the same frame as the MTD 990 hydrostatic model.

-Agway
-Coast to Coast
-Columbia
-Concord
-Dayton
-Farm King
-Firestone(Fairlawn)
-JB Hunter
-JC Penny
-Kingwood
-MTD
-Ranch King
-STC American
-Turf Trac
-Unico
-Victa(Austrailia)
-Viking
-Wizard
-White(GT1650)
-White(Ranger)
-Wolsely(UK)
-Yardman


----------

